# Tivo DT 80 Hard drive change to 250gig



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

First, I'm new to this and have never done it before, so I'd like to do it without trashing my original tivo drive. I've tried to search the forums, but I didn't find an exact answer as some of these commands are difficult for me to understand.

This is what I want to do. I have a new Tivo DT649080 with an 80gig that I want to change to a Maxtor 250gig and keep my original drive intact. I've done the update to tivo os 7.3 and I want to copy the orig drive image directly to the new drive in one shot.

I have the mftools 2.0 boot cd.
The orig drive connected as pri master. (I disconnected the winxp drive)
The new drive connected as slave master.
cd drive is the secondary master

Now I type the command

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdz

if the orig tivo drive is c:
if the new tivo drive is e:

The command line becomes

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdc | mfrestore -s 127 -r 4 -cepi - /dev/hde

is that right?

Is there anything else I need or should do?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jkuwica (Jun 17, 2006)

That's not correct. Primary master is hda. Primary slave is hdb.

Oh, and you shouldn't change "-xzpi" to "-cepi". The "xyz" substitution is on the "hdX" and "hdZ" only.


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

So, I'm guessing I should change it to

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

Does this format the new target drive to fat 32, or does it need to already be formatted?

When entering the mftools program should I enter it in default or swap?

Thanks again


----------



## jkuwica (Jun 17, 2006)

Should be:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

This is assuming that your new drive is primary slave. Sorry to be anal, but you said your new drive is "slave master" which is impossible. And, note the "s" in mfsrestore. And don't forget the spaces around the minus sign!

Don't format the new drive!!!! mfstools does a unix format, and uses a completely different partition table than Windows.

You don't need to use mfstools in byte-swapped mode unless you actually want to mount the unix partitions.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

No, only the CAPITAL letters stand for the drive locations, (-xzpi DOES NOT CHANGE)

So you nee to use:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZb

Also, where are you getting HD E from? You should only be dealing with A B C D...... no E......

Take another close look here:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/step4.php


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

This is great information, I'm glad I'm asking the experts these questions before I try it on my own.

You guys are not being anal, because the syntax must be perfect.

To clarify how I was going to connect the drives
orig tivo drive as the master
new drive as the slave

both on the same cable

This is great info.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

hedgete said:


> I have the mftools 2.0 boot cd.


You shouldn't be using that CD.

You should use either the free PTVCD:

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/lba_4.04_license.html

or

the weaknees cd: http://www.weaknees.com/weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso

they both have mfstools on them and are LBA48 aware.

Im assuming you got the MFSTools CD from the Hindsdale guide right?

you shouldnt be using "-f 9999 -so" for a direct drive copy, use this instead:


```
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
```


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Seriously - ALL you need is www.upgrade-instructions.com

There is a link to the WeaKnees iso there.


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

I need some help. I feel so frustrated and stupid.

I've followed the instructions to the letter. The last time I ran this I used weaknees lba.iso.

DT Tivo 649080
Orig 80gig on sec master hdc
New 250gig on pri master hda

I ran the following:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

when complete no errors and it stated 283 hours new recording capacity.

Great, but when I plug in into Tivo the "powering up" (1st screen) comes on then it turns completely gray and that's it.

What am I doing wrong or not doing.

Thanks


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

When you see the grey screen, press the TIVO BUTTON.

That should do the trick.


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

I tried the Tivo button, but nothing. I tried using a different ide cable nothing either.

I first used LBA48 version and it did the same thing. So, I thought something goofed up.

I then used weadkness lba.iso it also finished with no errors, but it has the same result when I put it into Tivo.


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

By the way the drive I'm using is a Maxtor Diamond Max 10 6B250R0. I've also tried switching the jumpers from master to cable select with no change during boot.


----------



## hedgete (Jan 7, 2005)

I finally got it. What a pain.

I used mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so - /mnt/Tivo.bak /dev/hdc (or it was really close I don't remember the exact command)
To make an image on a blank FAT32 formated hard drive. I then restored it to a 120g drive using
mfsrestore -s 127 -r -zxpi /mnt/dos/Tivo.bak /dev/hdb

It worked perfectly. Now I tried to do the same to the 250g, but during the restore it returned a memory exhausted error. I did this twice with the same result.

I figured I would try to do a direct copy one more time from the orig drive to the 250g using the same command line I tried before without success.

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

It returned with no errors, so I plugged it into Tivo and IT WORKS PERFECTLY 272 hours recording capacity.

I'm just curious what the actual fix was?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I seem to recall that there may be something about not using hda to restore a TiVo drive to, but I am not sure.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

hedgete said:


> I finally got it. What a pain.
> 
> I used mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so - /mnt/Tivo.bak /dev/hdc (or it was really close I don't remember the exact command)
> To make an image on a blank FAT32 formated hard drive. I then restored it to a 120g drive using
> ...


I know all the commands used here except the T, also one does not have to use the s in the backup for an orignal TiVo drive. Someone also used the number 1 in place of the T what does that mean.

For an orignal drive I use mfstool backup -f 9999 -o /mnt/TiVo/Filename /dev/hdX (TiVo is my fat32 directory)


----------

